# IMEI # - if your phone is stolen/lost



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2015)

The *International Mobile Station Equipment Identity* or *IMEI* /aɪˈmiː/[SUP][1][/SUP] is a number, usually unique,[SUP][2][3][/SUP] to identify 3GPP (i.e., GSM, UMTS and LTE) and iDEN mobile phones, as well as some satellite phones. It is usually found printed inside the battery compartment of the phone, but can also be displayed on-screen on most phones by entering **#06#* on the dialpad, or alongside other system information in the settings menu on smartphone operating systems.

The IMEI number is used by a GSM network to identify valid devices and therefore can be used for stopping a stolen phone from accessing that network. For example, if a mobile phone is stolen, the owner can call his or her network provider and instruct them to "blacklist" the phone using its IMEI number. This renders the phone useless on that network and sometimes other networks too, whether or not the phone's SIM is changed.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Mobile_Station_Equipment_Identity


----------

